
Show HN: Autogenerate Visual Sitemaps+Screenshots of any Public or Private Site - artur_makly
https://VisualSitemaps.com
======
artur_makly
{UPDATE}

1- We have a freemium model *50-pages/month

2- We just removed the Email Confirmation().. so you can just use any email
(for now..to try us out faster).

Or just check out these demos:

(Public)

Xapo.com -
[https://app.visualsitemaps.com/share/7b4fd8556b102ed739cc308...](https://app.visualsitemaps.com/share/7b4fd8556b102ed739cc308efdf78c9f)

NYTimes.com -
[https://app.visualsitemaps.com/share/325c026c9e9c8125cb05a48...](https://app.visualsitemaps.com/share/325c026c9e9c8125cb05a481be392983)

(Private) Calendly’s Dashboard
[https://app.visualsitemaps.com/share/aa8c0d228e52aa867247dc3...](https://app.visualsitemaps.com/share/aa8c0d228e52aa867247dc39e31a01bc)

------
sushi
Congrats on shipping it! I'm already using this for my client projects at
[https://uxready.com](https://uxready.com) and it helped me find some errors
and design inconsistencies when I clicked quickly through the screenshots.
Very useful! Really looking forward to your next releases.

Thanks for building this!

~~~
artur_makly
very happy to hear that! thank you.

------
AntoineY
Awesome app and a big need in the UX world, glad someone is trying to fix that
gap.

------
hernanborre
Really nice app and a hardworking team that I know first-hand!

Best of lucks!

------
benjamineevans
Hella useful app from a talented team! Congrats !!

------
rodrigopavano
Very cool! I can't believe no one built this before. I'll give it a try.

------
artur_makly
I’m Artur, and along with my co-founder Luciano, I wanted to share with you
the platform we’ve been working on for the past 2 years:
[https://VisualSitemaps.com](https://VisualSitemaps.com)

VisualSitemaps is a SaaS cloud platform that autogenerates visual sitemaps +
high-resolution screenshots of any public or private website. With
VisualSitemaps, performing in-depth website audits and planning UI, UX, SEO,
and marketing research will now take 1/100th of the time at a fraction of the
cost.

As a product designer, every time I had a new web-based project I kept having
to manually create a visual sitemap for myself and my clients to get an idea
of its scope, structure, and content. Then I had to take screenshots of key
pages to use later as a reference, in proposals, wikis, and in long threaded
convos with my clients. I looked for an automated solution that would marry
the crawling power of SEO tools with delicate design output my clients were
accustomed to expecting.

Sadly nothing even came close to what I needed.

I was eager to explore what was possible, and with my good friend Luciano
emerging from leading the early engineering team at RING (which went on to a
$1B exit), things began to get real fast!

After conducting one-on-one interviews with over 100 agency folks and web
colleagues, we confirmed that I wasn't the only one with this problem. In
fact, over many conversations, we realized this is a problem facing UX & UI
designers, marketers, strategists, and developers, which opened our eyes to a
plethora of possible uses for the platform beyond our original scope and made
us envision many other strong use-cases.

Our Journey So Far We’ve only been public for about 2 months and have been
overwhelmed by the response by early adopters. What makes this particular
startup so pleasurable for us is the sheer quality of feedback and ideas from
our highly experienced end-users, who are the best and brightest in a very
fast-moving industry. It’s almost like the product is making itself… and
that’s the great news.

Our challenge today (being only a 3-person bootstrapped team) is we still have
a TON of work to do to meet the market’s high expectations and needs...but
we’re inspired every day by the gorgeous maps we’ve seen created by thousands
of users all over the world. One of our proudest accomplishments is our
ability to crawl (almost any) password-protected site, which has proven to be
very useful for staging sites and user-dashboard flows. It’s not perfect.. and
we have some ideas to cover more unique edge-cases, like using cookies and a
browser plugin strategy.

So please give us a free spin and if you have any questions, ideas, or
feedback, let it rip!

Thank you!

Artur & Luciano (hello@visualsitemaps.com)

------
martinfrankel
Congratulations guys, super product! Glad you brought it to life.

------
dmnyc
Great product, easy to use!

------
kflynn90
Nice product guys

------
lucidcircusllc
how do you handle the private crawling?

~~~
lucianogp
Today we require a set of credentials along with the login URL. We take the
security very seriously and we made sure that these values travel and are
stored encrypted; also, once the crawl is complete we redact the username and
password provided.

While this solution works for most sites out of the box, we also added
flexibility to this procedure: we support custom CSS selectors, two-step forms
(i.e. enter username, hit next, then enter password and hit `sign in`) and
forms inside modals that have to be revealed. From our own tests and from our
users so far we feel we cover most regular login scenarios.

However, there are more cases that we want to cover in the future. For example
two-factor authentication scenarios. One alternative that we've discussed for
our next iteration is providing a browser plugin so you can "grab" the session
data and send it to us so we can reuse it. That way there are no credentials
being shared and we'd also get the benefit of getting more complex login
systems to work :)

This has been one of the most difficult features that look easy on paper but
then get more complicated as you work on them, so feedback and ideas are more
than welcomed!

------
marcussegal
Great tool!

------
andywerner
Very cool!

